
You can spy on people using your Apple AirPods - pwg
https://www.news.com.au/technology/gadgets/mobile-phones/you-can-spy-on-people-using-your-apple-airpods/news-story/f939e890beb4f4889b5e724113ad17c4
======
anotheryou
you can also take any phone and record audio or stop invading peoples privacy
all together

